# How far can a Vizsla dig?



## my5wee-ones (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi all - we are installing a kennel/run - not for regular use, more for occasional use when we have a day trip and can't take the dogs with us. Up until now we have had family members stop by multiple times a day to let the dogs out, but this is starting to wear thin. Our plan is to have a small indoor kennel area, with an attached 8 foot high fenced in area. Along the bottom of the fence, we were thinking we would pour concrete about two foot wide with the fence running down the center. The concrete would pretty much be about 6 inches thick and more like a sidewalk with a fence in it. Are there any thoughts as to if the Vizslas would dig under the two foot wide concrete to get out, or is this wide enough? Thank you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Like anything else, it depends on the vizsla. You could put down concrete pads if you fun into a problem.


----------

